
Open Cascade: Open-Source 3D Modeling Libraries - based2
https://dev.opencascade.org/
======
b86
I have used open cascade in one of a projects at my work. I can sum it up with
following: \- documentation is not much, i often had to debug and dive into
the source code to find out what was happening \- the examples are cool and
all, but if you want to do something more complex - you are on your own, the
forum is not really much alive, you often need to wait some time until you get
some kind of response

What has helped me a lot is this project
[https://docs.xbim.net/-](https://docs.xbim.net/-) a .NET Wrapper for
OpenCascade and an IFC Reader. The source code is easy to understand and i
could just dive into it and see how to handle some of the more complex Open
Cascade functions.

------
aaaaaaaaaab
Unfortunately Open Cascade leaves a lot to be desired in terms of robustness
and accuracy compared to e.g. Parasolid.

~~~
snarfy
There isn't a lot of choice in the open source world, unfortunately. You have
open cascade and cgal, and that's about it.

------
doodah
I came across Open Cascade while researching how to create an Onshape app
and/or a standalone system that would resemble Onshape but for a fairly
specific use case. Realizing the complexity was out of my league, I put it on
the back burner. Seeing it here though has reignited my interest in it. If I
wanted to build an app that would launch in a tab in an Obshape document,
could it be built with Open Cascade? Even if it can be, is there a better way
to do it? How do these answers change if I also want to have a standalone
system (still web based) to offer non Onshapers?

Thanks!

------
twooclock
I'm using OC for some online 3d models merging and export with a c# wrapper.
Never knew about alternatives. Thank you HN!

